# Best Commuter Bianchi



## lwkwafi (Jan 21, 2006)

I was wondering what people's opinions on the bianchi's that the steel 'cross frame (volpe/castro/sanjose), i have been itchin for another bianchi since i sold my purple limited that i posted pics in the other thread. 

The castro valley seems pretty nice, with the fenders and rack included, plus the dyno headlight all included. Even though i am in east central illinois (champaign) and its flat,i worry about the range this single chainring could give me on a commute if i move. the local bianchi guy said i could get it for $625. i should probably ask about the volpe price soon for a comparison. and the san jose would be cheaper and pretty fun. 
basically i figure any could do wet and maybe snowy weather if properly equiped with tires and fenders. 
I wish the castro valley/volpe used the blue from the san jose because they that blue is pretty awesome. 

anyone on here actually have as castro valley? dont know how popular they are.
Thanks


----------



## ~David~ (Jul 2, 2006)

best commuter bike = cheapist.


----------



## Magsdad (Jun 29, 2005)

I'd have to agree. Go with the cheapest and simplest design you can. I bought the San Jose, and love it. The only downside is that I did not have it when I lived in Illinois (Bloomington, to be exact)! All three would work.


----------



## Corsaire (Jun 2, 2006)

Volpe is an all around I have the 2003, which came with better components.

Corsaire


----------



## distinct (May 27, 2003)

The advice above is quite sound; go for the cheapest bike you can get that's still worthwhile (quality wise, etc). I prefer the older ones because I find it's easier to do various things in the winter, such as shifting with heavy gloves on downtube levers, and when I do stupid things like crash, bump, drop and generally abuse it, I don't feel so bad because it was cheap.


----------



## Folsom_Blues (Apr 10, 2004)

*San Jose gets my vote*

Ever since I got my San Jose as my cross/commuter/winter bike I haven't even touched my road bike. 

I have some pretty hefty hills on my way to work and I can make it up just fine with the 42x17. Of course, everyone is different but the SJ is so simple and clean, it's perfect.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

Folsom_Blues said:


> Ever since I got my San Jose as my cross/commuter/winter bike I haven't even touched my road bike.
> 
> I have some pretty hefty hills on my way to work and I can make it up just fine with the 42x17. Of course, everyone is different but the SJ is so simple and clean, it's perfect.



it if only had fender mounts, Roger would be cool... alu and discs, a good combo for rain/snow/crap conditions... or Backstreet if you can stand the triple and flat bars... no doubt, plenty of fun offerings from Bianchi in 07


----------



## lwkwafi (Jan 21, 2006)

*The order is in...*

I decided to go with the San Jose. 
After selling off two bikes this weekend, one fuji cross lacking rear eyelets and an older specialized that was just too big for my girlfriend, I had the money for the order. 
I was tempted, seeing a half assembled Castro Valley that was looking much better in person than I remembered (probably due to the bastardized 07 model). But I stuck with it, and put in a faded blue (all they had, and all I wanted). Coming from Ohio to illinois, should be in by thursday, and I hope to get a ride or two in before heading on vacation to see my new nephew in Florida. 
So jazzed


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

good choice, I picked on up a few weeks back... just be prepared to do some wheel-truing after the first ride.


----------



## lwkwafi (Jan 21, 2006)

Well went into LBS today to see if bike made it in today, which it did. He even had it up and was getting ready to mount handlebars. As I approached to take a look, he started to say there was something unique about my bike. Just as he was saying and showing me, I gazed at the new Alex flip/flop wheelset and was wondering why the unused side of the hub only had one set of threads. Yup, they shipped it with a fixed cog and no freewheel.

According to the Bianchi guy on the phone, we could consider this the Special Edition San Jose. We gathered this was not the first call they got concerning the 07 San Joses. 

At some point, I figured I would make it fixed because it was so easy to flip it, just never thought they would do the work for me. I do have a freewheel on order in the meantime. 

So excited, tomorrow I get to ride it home! It will surely warm up the 30 degree temps central illinois decided to drop into overnight.


----------



## lwkwafi (Jan 21, 2006)

*Pics of special edition*

well, here are a few pics inside the poorly lit living room. Boo really likes the bike, but not as much as he likes rubbing his face on my powerbook.

It is also pictured with my girlfriend's new pista. real cute, i know.

<img src="https://img143.imageshack.us/img143/8552/sj02xl4.jpg" alt="Image Hosted by ImageShack.us" />

<img src="https://img150.imageshack.us/img150/5171/sj04iy6.jpg" alt="Image Hosted by ImageShack.us" />

<img src="https://img150.imageshack.us/img150/3051/sj03in6.jpg" alt="Image Hosted by ImageShack.us" />


----------

